# Happy Birthday Ask Mr. Religion



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Ask Mr. Religion (born 1953, Age: 63)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cymro

Every blessing on your special day.


----------



## KMK

Happy Birthday, Ask!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean

Happy Birthday, Patrick!


----------



## kodos

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthday, Patrick! May you and yours have many more in good health!


----------



## Gforce9

Happy Birthday, Patrick!


----------



## jambo

Happy birthday to you.


----------



## DMcFadden

Happy (belated) Bday, Patrick! We Class of 1953 kids need to stick together!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Thank you all for the well wishes! Just returned from a nice lunch with loved ones to celebrate the day. Just three more years until social security and actual retirement. You young folks keep contributing yearly to the pool of monies...I will be needing it.


----------



## BGF

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ed Walsh

*Happy birthday*


Happy birthday _Patrick, sorry I am so late.

Ed
_


----------



## earl40

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes! Just returned from a nice lunch with loved ones to celebrate the day. Just three more years until social security and actual retirement. You young folks keep contributing yearly to the pool of monies...I will be needing it.



3 years? Is not 65 the time you can get on SS?


----------



## JimmyH

Happy Birthday Patrick. I hope you are around many more years to continue to help and educate 'new' folks like me on the PB.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

earl40 said:


> 3 years? Is not 65 the time you can get on SS?


Persons born between 1943 - 1954 will have to be 66 before being eligible for full SSA benefits:

https://www.ssa.gov/planners/retire/ageincrease.html


----------



## earl40

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years? Is not 65 the time you can get on SS?
> 
> 
> 
> Persons born between 1943 - 1954 will have to be 66 before being eligible for full SSA benefits:
> 
> https://www.ssa.gov/planners/retire/ageincrease.html
Click to expand...


Oh boy I "get" to pay for private insurance till I am 67.  In other words, have to work till 67 to afford insurance which I hope and pray I will be able to do. I am 55 now and 12 years appears to pass very quickly as I age. This may sound nuts but I was hoping to be a deacon when I retired and I still hope I will be able to do such at 67. In the mean time I shall consume the service offered by our officers at church when needs be. God bless them.


----------



## ZackF

A belated happy birthday.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

earl40 said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years? Is not 65 the time you can get on SS?
> 
> 
> 
> Persons born between 1943 - 1954 will have to be 66 before being eligible for full SSA benefits:
> 
> https://www.ssa.gov/planners/retire/ageincrease.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy I "get" to pay for private insurance till I am 67.  In other words, have to work till 67 to afford insurance which I hope and pray I will be able to do. I am 55 now and 12 years appears to pass very quickly as I age. This may sound nuts but I was hoping to be a deacon when I retired and I still hope I will be able to do such at 67. In the mean time I shall consume the service offered by our officers at church when needs be. God bless them.
Click to expand...

If you wait until the full retirement age keep in mind your spouse will be able to claim your benefits at 50% of your full benefits, too, when she reaches full retirement age. If she worked and is eligible, her own benefits may be larger, and there are caps on the total amount a husband and wife may receive in combination. When the time comes, the meeting with the SSA folks will lay out the various ways one can tackle receiving all that you both are entitled to. Then there are the aspects concerning the situation when the high earner spouse dies and what the surviving spouse may claim. All very complicated and worth consulting SSA specialists that make a living sorting this all out with folks.


----------



## Jeri Tanner

Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim

earl40 said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years? Is not 65 the time you can get on SS?
> 
> 
> 
> Persons born between 1943 - 1954 will have to be 66 before being eligible for full SSA benefits:
> 
> https://www.ssa.gov/planners/retire/ageincrease.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy I "get" to pay for private insurance till I am 67.  In other words, have to work till 67 to afford insurance which I hope and pray I will be able to do. I am 55 now and 12 years appears to pass very quickly as I age. This may sound nuts but I was hoping to be a deacon when I retired and I still hope I will be able to do such at 67. In the mean time I shall consume the service offered by our officers at church when needs be. God bless them.
Click to expand...

Medicare still starts at 65. If Social Security is deferred to age 66, you have to pay for Medicare Part B directly until you turn 66 at which time it is deducted from your check. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arapahoepark

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Pilgrim said:


> Medicare still starts at 65. If Social Security is deferred to age 66, you have to pay for Medicare Part B directly until you turn 66 at which time it is deducted from your check.


Yup. Around $105 a month with $166 deductible in 2016 if your income is less than $85K. Lord willing, I will be switching to that in two years and get out from under Obamacare's ridiculous premiums and high deductibles.


----------



## deleteduser99

Happy b-lated, brother!


----------

